# iPad usb non reconnu



## perso31 (24 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,j'ai un gros probleme depuis le derniere mise à jour de iTunes mon iPad ne reconnait plus iTunes pire encore il charge plus... Que dois-je faire ?


----------



## salamander (24 Juin 2010)

Déjà , ce que tu peux faire, c'est éviter d'ouvrir plein de discussions.....pour résoudre un problème, une seule suffit, et si tu n'as pas de réponse, c'est que personne n'en a à t'apporter....

Autrement, pour ton souci, est ce que branché sur secteur ton iPad charge ?? Si oui, que se passe t il après un reset de la machine ???


----------



## perso31 (24 Juin 2010)

Et bien non... aucun marche .. secteur etc.. j'ai essayé sur tout mes ordi.


----------



## salamander (24 Juin 2010)

Si il ne s allume même plus même sur secteur, c'est pas bon signe du tout....j'ai bien peur qu'il soit mort ton  iPad, ou bien briqué.....dans tous les cas, pas le choix, retour sav.


----------



## kjbstar (30 Juin 2010)

Salut,

A priori il n'y a pas de lien de cause à effet, mais à tout hasard, essaye avec un autre câble.
Je dis ça car perso, j'ai failli retourner en furie en boutique cet après-midi après avoir acheté le mien, car j'avais les mêmes symptômes que toi, une alerte du Mac en prime évoquant un manque d'énergie sur l'usb :mouais:

Finalement, j'ai utilisé en dernier recours le câble de mon iPod, sans trop y croire... Mais ça a parfaitement marché


----------



## samoussa (1 Juillet 2010)

essaye déjà de le réinitialiser


----------

